# glass cleaning



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm wondering what do you guys use to clean the outside of your tanks? there's always water mark after every water change or taking out left over food, etc.
I thought I got rid of them all but NO...there's always some streaks left on the glass.
do you use any special cleaning product that's aquarium safe? I heard something about invisible glass, is safe to use on our fish tanks?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

On my tanks i use windex if its bad, just lightly spray a rag in another room, and wipe it down... for salt creep on my reef tank i use warm water... either one works great!

Just dont spray the glass directly, or anywhere that the mist could land in your tank and youre fine!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

cool, thanks.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

windex does work great as said never spray it near tank, never can be to safe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I use distilled water mixed with (white) vinegar (2 parts water 1 part vinegar) in a spray bottle and I spray the paper towel not the tank. For the glass lids however, the hardwater stains are a problem. I've even tried soaking them with lemon juice with little improvement.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for all the advise


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I use a wet cloth and a dry cloth. As long as the dry cloth is good quality it doesnt leave streaks. 
Ive also wondered if those "sham wow's" would be useful with a tank since it would be hulpfull in cleaning any spills.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I use the same as above ^^^, wet paper towel dry paper towel. Works great, no streaks and no possibilities of contaminating the tank with any foreign toxic cleaners.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ksls said:


> I use distilled water mixed with (white) vinegar (2 parts water 1 part vinegar) in a spray bottle and I spray the paper towel not the tank. For the glass lids however, the hardwater stains are a problem. I've even tried soaking them with lemon juice with little improvement.


I use vinegar and water also. vinegar is a very good cleanser, gets all the nasty sh*t off, works very well also when i clean my glass lids. The i simply use window cleaner for the outside of the tank after the vinegar and water, just to give it that shine.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a mix of 50/50 vinegar and water to clean my tanks as well as alot of love....thats the secret ingredient.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys.

I'll try to find my unused microfiber cloth to take care the drying part, will try with water/vinegar to see how it goes.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you can use windex with newspaper







newspaper does not leave streaks


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

No0dLeMicE said:


> you can use windex with newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and instantly thought of some bum in a movie washing your windshield for a quick buck








but it really doesnt leave steaks???? guess i will have to try that


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dschoter05 said:


> you can use windex with newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and instantly thought of some bum in a movie washing your windshield for a quick buck








but it really doesnt leave steaks???? guess i will have to try that
[/quote]

haha no i use it to clean my car windows







i hate streaks on my windows


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

No0dLeMicE said:


> you can use windex with newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and instantly thought of some bum in a movie washing your windshield for a quick buck








but it really doesnt leave steaks???? guess i will have to try that
[/quote]

haha no i use it to clean my car windows







i hate streaks on my windows
[/quote]
I work at a car wash thats the biggest complaint we get. So your not alone.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dschoter05 said:


> you can use windex with newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and instantly thought of some bum in a movie washing your windshield for a quick buck








but it really doesnt leave steaks???? guess i will have to try that
[/quote]

haha no i use it to clean my car windows







i hate streaks on my windows
[/quote]
I work at a car wash thats the biggest complaint we get. So your not alone.
[/quote]

well now you can tell your customers to bring a sunday paper if they want streak free windows!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow...I thought old news papers were only good for recycling, I guess I found an other use of those.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> wow...I thought old news papers were only good for recycling, I guess I found an other use of those.


and wiping your @$$ but only if you dont wanna use your hand hahaha


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

ksls said:


> I use *distilled* water mixed with (white) vinegar (2 parts water 1 part vinegar) in a spray bottle and I spray the paper towel not the tank. For the glass lids however, the hardwater stains are a problem. I've even tried soaking them with lemon juice with little improvement.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

newspaper is great for cleaning glass.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Windex and papertowels work great for my tanks and I've never had a problem.


----------



## RileyHotDog (Apr 15, 2009)

I use windex....no problems ever.....RHD


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

windex and paper towels or newspapers whatevers available


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Seamen (sea men) would know a lot about this being on a boat.


----------

